# Can you help me identify this snake



## Cathyevo (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I hope I have put this post in the correct place.
This morning this snake was between my screen door and front door in the cavity of about 13 cm.
I used a long ruler to push it outside, where it stayed for about 15 minutes on the porch.
It has moved on up into my garden now and I am hoping it will move further away.
Does anyone know what snake it is and if it is venomous.
Many thanks in advance for helping me.


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 4, 2016)

Golden Crowned Snake, Cacophis squamulosus. They put on a show but rarely bite. They're mildly venomous but not generally dangerous.

Your location will help identify snakes if you even need help again 

- - - Updated - - -

*ever need


----------



## Cathyevo (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you so very much, it did act very aggressive when I moved it out..I feel so much better now that I know he won't hurt us...


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 4, 2016)

Yup golden crown


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 4, 2016)

Cathyevo said:


> Thank you so very much, it did act very aggressive when I moved it out..I feel so much better now that I know he won't hurt us...



They might seem aggressive but it's all bluff. For snake people they're a lot of fun because they stand up high and put on a show and pretend to strike at you (you might have noticed the bright orange belly, which is designed to scare you), but even if you harass them they'll usually just head butt you with a closed mouth rather than bite. They're just scared and hoping you'll go away, they'll never be aggressive and try to advance on you. These are quite nice snakes to have around. Good on you for letting it into the garden rather than killing it


----------



## CrazyNut (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice golden crown snake! I love crown snakes. Wish there was at least one sp down here haha


----------



## Cathyevo (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you guys for taking the time to help me, I was freaking out this morning and all but put on an hazmat suit to flick it from my doorway.
With your help and what I have been reading, I feel so much better about the snake now. 
We back onto a state forest and my front garden where the snake is now is full of large skinks and sandstone walls..all the things they like.


----------



## cement (Apr 4, 2016)

They are a forest dwelling species and love the leaf mulch. I kept one for a few days before releasing it, and not knowing exactly how they like their environment, I had half of the mulch substrate damp and half dry. curiously,.. it was always in the damp section.


----------

